# [DEV] BIONIC 5.9.904 System Dump



## dubsx (Oct 23, 2011)

Mod Type:: ROM

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
*THIS IS NOT A FLASHABLE ZIP, DO NOT FLASH IN RECOVERY OR ANYWHERE ELSE*

This is strictly for developmental use or just anyone in general that might want it.

Haven't see this anywhere else yet and I know a couple (sadly they are a dying breed) devs out there looking for this.

BIONIC 5.9.904 SYSTEM DUMP:

http://gunnermike53.com/Themers/dubsx/system_5.9.904.zip


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

So is this just stock .904 that is flashable in cwm? I've been looking for a stock .904 ROM to debloat and make some changes to. Is this file what i should start with?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## bamafan39 (Nov 5, 2011)

nivag said:


> So is this just stock .904 that is flashable in cwm? I've been looking for a stock .904 ROM to debloat and make some changes to. Is this file what i should start with?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


theres a flashable .904 deodexed on eclipse forums


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

The OP clearly says this is not flashable.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

Funny how people ask questions when it is clearly stated in RED and BOLD and LARGE fonts....


----------



## dubsx (Oct 23, 2011)

lol...I will reiterate...THIS IS NOT A FLASHABLE ZIP

if you are still wondering why I posted this if it's not even flashable then this probably isn't for you lol

    

xoxo 
-dubs

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nivag (Nov 5, 2011)

bamafan39 said:


> The OP clearly says this is not flashable.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Sorry for the dumb question I swear when I read the OP last night the bold red letters saying this is not flashable were not there. Either that or im just dumb.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I didn't need to say "clearly" like that. Sorry. And yeah, it could have been edited so maybe I'm the dumb one this time  - Wouldn't be first time, either!


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

dubsx said:


> Mod Type:: ROM
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Easy
> 
> ...


This is better than sliced bread!


----------

